# Upgrading gaming computer!



## metalxcore (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello, Im sorry if this thread doesnt belong here, but im new to tech support forums.
Anyways, I have a few year old computer with an asus a8n-sli deluxe motherboard, nvidia geforce 7950, 2gb corsair ddr ram, and an amd 64 3500+ processor.

I am currently looking to upgrade but since I havnt touched the computer world in a while, Im afraid I dont quite know where I should start... My first thought is that I would like a new processor, but I doubt that my mobo will support anything good. On top of this, I believe I will have to upgrade my ram if I change my motherboard! One thing that Im sure of, is that I would like to get a geforce 8800gtx to go with it. So does anyone have any suggestions as to a cost effective way to upgrade my motherboard, ram, and processor?
Thanks!


----------



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

how much are you looking to spend i will send a few links for now till i get your response.

motherboards-

asus motherboards-

$120-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131142

$170-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131190

$300-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131255

evga motherboards-

$239-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188024

$180-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188012

cpu processors-

intel processors-

dual core-

$185-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188012

$195-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

quad core

$215-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

$275-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043

video/graphics cards

8800gtx-

$410-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143080

$299-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500040&Tpk=8800GTX


there is something to keep you busy with.

remember to post how much you want to spend then i can get a more in detail of how much i can upgrade for you.:wink:


good luck

:wave:


----------



## metalxcore (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I was looking to spend 7-900$ inculding the graphics card so that would leave around $500 tops for all the other parts... Btw, I would like to go for an AMD processor but would a quad core outperform a higher Mhz dual core with gaming?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Intel is ahead of AMD at this time.


----------



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

yes intel is deffinatlty a better choice at this time 

i would go for duaal core not many games use quad and its cheaper.but if you do alot of multi tasking quad is for you

o.d


----------

